# POP (56k advise - six images)



## Battou (Jan 15, 2008)

We have known this thing was going to go for a wile but the city did nothing,  I have had to get the kids out of bed and move them to the otherside of the house several times over the years because of this tree. Their rooms are located litterally right next to it. But on this night there was no advanced warning, in a snap the wind gusted big time and finally it finally went. Pop was the only sound I heard this thing make when it fell. Had it gone the other way the two kids, myself and the upstairs neighbor could have been killed or seriously messed up.

I went out in some nasty rain and gusting wind to get these with my Yashica
































Sorry about the quality, P-Shooters are only so good in the dark and on top of that my Neg scanner has some issues with blacks in color pictures.


Hey....flash lit raindrops....I have ghosts of trees


----------



## azruial (Jan 15, 2008)

Yikes! 
Thank goodness you are all okay, I've seen some nasty stuff come from fallen trees... :-\


----------



## Battou (Jan 15, 2008)

azruial said:


> Yikes!
> Thank goodness you are all okay, I've seen some nasty stuff come from fallen trees... :-\



Yeah some one lost their car to a tree later on in the day but I heard nothing about injuries or worse so....tsall good.


Oh yeah I forgot to mention the second shot is actually a good showing of how quiclky the wind would kick up and die off. The first four (two shown) where seconds appart and are in order and the third and fourth where excluded due to being the same as the first except I apparently did not hit something with enough of the flash. 

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v371/battousaiofnphiles/Photos/005-1.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v371/battousaiofnphiles/Photos/006-2.jpg

But anyway the rain was somewhat heavy but falling straight then the wind kicked up and blew it nearly horizontal and then gone again.


----------



## Battou (Jan 21, 2008)

Here are a one from the next day (took a friggen week to get them back) 

Just to show the size of the tree it came from. Sorry for all the noise, it was underexposed fairly bad.


----------

